# Galaxy S3 Mobile Data Not Working



## glynman

Hello,

I just bought a brand new Samsung Galaxy S3 4G version but for some reason mobile data isn't working at all. The wireless works fine but whenever I leave my house I get nothing. Now, my carrier doesn't have a 4G network in my city yet but one is being rolled out soon. I thought it would be able to use the 3G network though?? Anyway, at the moment nothing I've tried has worked which includes me activating and de-activating mobile data and rebooting the phone.

Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It will use 3G just fine.

Do you have a Sim-Card in the phone?

I would contact your carrier.


----------



## glynman

I figured out the problem. For some reason the authentication type was set to 'none' instead of 'PAP' which is what my carrier uses. After I changed it the 3G started working fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Glad you got it working then!


----------



## vatanak

Im glad that you got it working . Mine is Sumsung galaxy SII. Last night , I turned my 3G on , and my wifi hotspots for my pc to connect wirelessly. After I switched off the wifi hotspots and left it overnight , the data enable seemed to stop working . What I did was to switch to airplane mode and then turned it back on. It usually work after that . Is this normal problem when you leave your 3G connect for a while ?


----------



## Xenon_White

If i'm not wrong, most mobile hotspot will power off after a period of time to conserve battery life.


----------

